# Denticulata



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't remember who it was but I remember seeing a request for a pic of this fish before. This is what I found online.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

wow thats real nice where are they found


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice coloring.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Guyana I believe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and Venezuela...







!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Actually the fish is from Brazil and is a photo from OPEFE.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Where can I get one?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Thats is the most beautiful piranha I have ever seen.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks like a pygo. Maybe schoalable?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

It saturated with yellow!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Denticulata can be kept in small groups or by its self.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

they look pacu like


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i saw a guy posted in some forum and he was selling some Denticulata i think


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

looks nice..


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

they look more like pacus than P's


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, they do look like pacu a lot. I saw a online retailer that was selling them for $50 a piece at 4". Unfortunately they are currently sold out.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Ash can get them in for you no prob he says


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Ash can get them in for you no prob he says


 If you need a fish Ash can probably get it for you. Therefore shop Fishcatcher. Whenever someone says Ash I Immediatly think of pokemon damn.


----------

